# Gotta see Rod Stewart's model train set???



## Gatorgabe (Jun 26, 2008)

This is freakin' cool ... you gotta see this ... check it out .... Has anyone else seen this???

http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyle/Features/toys-in-the-attic-rod-stewart/


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

No, I have never seen that GatorGabe, thank you for posting... It says that it "measures 23 feet wide by 124 feet long"... What happened to the four foot rule, LOL


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Model railroader had an issue with this in it, It is pretty sweet. Thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

Funny- I just came across something yesterday about Rod Stewart and his 124' long (!) layout. Can't remember where right now, tho  (had to be a link from the MR website. Been spending quite a bit of time there since my 'script started. I think I said it elsewhere- if you don't already subscribe (yeah, it ain't cheap- my bike and car mags are all $9.99~12.99/yr, I got the MR for an astonishing $32.99  eww... and I get a free layout book- whatta ba-gan!!anyway...) GET IT!! The mag is great, but the website access is the real good stuff!!)


Anyway, back to ****'s, er, homie's layout, I really kinda dismissed it as probably "bought" with all his money, right? I've never been a big fan to begin with. Okay... I think he's :supergay: (my wife just reminded me he's married... eh- it's a front :laugh:!!!)



Whoa. I have a new respect for the guy, for sure. He actually did build this thing. Taking his stuff on the road like that? Man... to say I'm jealous would be a mild understatement!!! Very cool. 


I wish we had more pics available. Which MR issue was it? Does anyone know if it's been published anywhere else?


And for the record... I guess since he's a modeler... I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and retract my "it's a front" line :cheeky4:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Aye Laddies an he's a SCOTTSMAN TOOOOO!!*

Who didn't think Rachel Hunter was the hottest redhead on the planet until....."Ravishing Rod "got his hooks into her!!! But yeah he has become a cult hero in my house cuz of that article in Model Railroader. He just doesn't buy stuff for his layout....he scratch builds in his Hotel Suites!! So after a rough nite of groupies throwing undies at him on stage....he retires to his room and creates the most detailed buildings.....well ya gotta read the article and see the photos...very impressive!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

It's great to see he has done most of the work himself, when he could have easily afforded a full time modeler on his staff - hey, now there's a job!! 

Super stuff.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> It's great to see he has done most of the work himself, when he could have easily afforded a full time modeler on his staff - hey, now there's a job!!
> 
> Super stuff.


Hmm, getting payed by someone to build a model train set... That would be great


----------

